
The Not-So-Secret Life of Terrence Malick - tintinnabula
http://www.texasmonthly.com/the-culture/the-not-so-secret-life-of-terrence-malick/
======
everling
Days of Heaven is my favorite film, I recommend it to anyone with an
appreciation for visual storytelling. Those 95 or so minutes are the perfect
balance between conventional storytelling a lá Badlands and the disjointed,
introspective narrative of The Thin Red Line and onwards.

